# Stepchild Jibstick



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

boats and hos


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hey! i think i saw you at mt high haha what day was that? i was going to get the jibstick as well but they ran out and got the box scratcher


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I Fucked A Mermaid


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

ace said:


> hey! i think i saw you at mt high haha what day was that? i was going to get the jibstick as well but they ran out and got the box scratcher


Word, it was Sunday? I was with some friends, finally asked some of them to take pics. I am an old man so it takes me a while to warm up and try new things. Also, all my friends I met up there were "cruisers" so I took it easy most of the day. Finally said fuck it and started hiking that box.

God, this board rips.

Were you sessioning that box at the end of the day? There were like... 4 or 5 of us? I had so much fun doing that (even though the landing was scooped out like a box of ice cream. Shit was almost impossible to land.



How do you like the boxscratcher?


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

kylekilljoy said:


> I Fucked A Mermaid


That song is amazing. I was singing it in my head all day.

"Fuck land I'm on a boat motherfucker. Fuck trees I climb BUOYS motherfucker!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

What pants are those? I've got the revolver fit Special Blend DB Shells, but they are hardly waterproof, and I want to find something else in that fit.

Great review. Don't see any Stepchild boards around here, and I kinda wish I did. Would like to give them a try. The only one I know if is my friend's JP Walker.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

elambz said:


> What pants are those? I've got the revolver fit Special Blend DB Shells, but they are hardly waterproof, and I want to find something else in that fit.
> 
> Great review. Don't see any Stepchild boards around here, and I kinda wish I did. Would like to give them a try. The only one I know if is my friend's JP Walker.


A coupe posts below this one is about a JP board some kid is considering. Can you give him some advice?

Those are Burton Ronin Rockets. I don't like to admit what brand they are. You know... the devil.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I wish I could, but I haven't ridden with my friend at all since he bought it, so I know nothing other than he likes it.

How is the waterproofing on those pants? My Burton pants are the complete opposite of waterproof, I believe they attract water.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you take close up pics of the rett? How does it effect riding on groomers and pow? thanks


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

snowdog said:


> Can you take close up pics of the rett? How does it effect riding on groomers and pow? thanks


R.E.T.T. up close and personal.

Between the bindings, you can see how the edge is flattened/grinded off.










At the tips, you can see how it is a sharp angle.











I can't get a good pic of the taper, since it's really something you need to feel, but the dull edge tapers smaller and smaller until it finally becomes a sharp edge at the nose and tail.


Carving is not really effected unless you are on ice or hard packed groomers. You can still carve, but if you just keep in mind you have RETT and don't go crazy, you'll be just fine.

In powder, it does great. 

Even on ice and shit, knowing how to ride and shift your weight onto your edge, I was able to pull some pretty sick leaned-back surf-style snappy lip hits on icy hips and banks. Its just knowing how and when to ride with your weight on the tail edge carving up, then when you are transferring from toe to heel (or vice versa) you also transfer from tail to nose and time it right so you can dig the nose in and whip you back foot way out and get a nice snap. 

Just like getting used to the rocker, you get used to having the R.E.T.T. and learn how to ride with it. 

One thing is for sure... for jibbing I wouldn't ride without it anymore. Its more precise than taking a grinder to your edges like we always used to do. This is close to perfection, really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

$Lindz$ said:


> Word, it was Sunday? I was with some friends, finally asked some of them to take pics. I am an old man so it takes me a while to warm up and try new things. Also, all my friends I met up there were "cruisers" so I took it easy most of the day. Finally said fuck it and started hiking that box.
> 
> God, this board rips.
> 
> ...


yea i was there late afternoon till night it couldve been saturday or sunday i dont know it could be someone else. it was just me and my friend, but i remember seeing someone taking a picture on that last box you were on and a jibstick on the lift from the bottom haha yea seriously most of their landings were so bad its like you have to land on that exact spot where its "scooped" haha 

about the box scratcher i love it! i think i should too make a review since i havent really seen one here lately, but all in all a good park board!


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Word, write a review, I wanna read uppppp.


Yeah When i was doing those 180 switch tail press 180 outs I was rotating FS, and that last 180 coming off the box (going fakie FS 180) blind into that scooped out rut was tough as shit. I think I ate shit consistently for about 5 or 6 tries before finally landing it a couple of times smooth. FUCK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha same here man same here, ill for sure write a review soon and take some pics of it. hopefully when i go tomorrow my friend will take pics too


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

$Lindz$ said:


> A coupe posts below this one is about a JP board some kid is considering. Can you give him some advice?
> 
> Those are Burton Ronin Rockets. I don't like to admit what brand they are. You know... the devil.


nothin wrong with burton man, dont be one of those i hate anything mainstream peeps, especially when it comes to burtons outterwear which is 100% solid.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> nothin wrong with burton man, dont be one of those i hate anything mainstream peeps, especially when it comes to burtons outterwear which is 100% solid.


Haha I know, their outerwear is super solid. I would just rather support the small guyz, IF POSSIBLE. But with everyone owning everyone lately, its getting hard to.


Anyways, the pants rock. For seriousssss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks $Lindz$. So they basically detune it for you?


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

snowdog said:


> thanks $Lindz$. So they basically detune it for you?


Yeah. It's not that big of a deal to detune your board, but it takes a little bit of time (depending on your skills and tool available). Also it is done better than you could have hoped to do yourself 95% of the time. All in all, R.E.T.T. just makes 1 less thing you have to worry about doing to your board.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

how does RETT compare to Rome's bronze edges on the artifact? if anyone has ridden both?


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

nice review cept for 1 thing... 25 IS NOWHERE NEAR "OLD"!!!


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Some more updates since I've been riding it a couple times a week. 

My Burton pants ripped a belt loop off (guess a couple o gnarly bails will do that?). So that sucks. Burton was supposed to be super "solid" for outerwear. I still wouldn't want to ride different pants, since I love the Rockets, but just a little bummed. Gonna have the girl sew it back on for me (kinda looks like a tail).


Got new boots finally (32 Lashed) and they are so much lighter than my ol clunkers. With the Ride Contrabands, the Jibstick, and the Lashed, everything is pretty featherweight. Its not like I can all of a sudden do MORE, i just get a lot less tired. Makes life a bit easier. 

Pic that shows the nice flex of the jibstick... I've been trying to get some pics of this... Even though its a rocker board and its not as soft as a WWW or Skatebanana, its def got enough flex to wrap onto a rail really nicely.











Also...

Raptor Jesus!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice pics, mind me asking your weight height boot size?


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

twin89 said:


> nice pics, mind me asking your weight height boot size?


Why, am I fat?


6'2", 175 lbs, size 11.5 32 Lashed. 153cm board, size L Ride Contrabands.


----------

